# Hoyo Epicure #2



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

One of the signature sizes in the Hoyo line. This is a great stick. Box is from 07. The Epi #2 as it's usually called is technically a robusto. the strength is considered light to medium and is full of fruit notes. They used to be produced without any bands. Now in recent years, they sport the cool Hoyo band!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

The first cigar I've ever wanted to try.
it took me a long time to figure out they were Cubans haha.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

You Amaze Me!


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Mario, certainly a nice cigar. 05's have been smoking really well. I've managed to put a few to the side and will be cracking these open in about another year. Nice pickup, brother.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice selection, Mario.
Your pictures always leave me swimming in my own drool..


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice there PiPs. I have to say, Hoyo's are one line of Cubans I haven't tried yet. I think I will have to pick one up to try.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Bla Bla Bla, my name is Mario and I build massive link-n-log cabins out of Habanos in my 40sq foot walk in humidor.:redface:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

My, my. Someone's in a MOOD today.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Those just look awesome!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Labman said:


> Those just look awesome!


Those bands are pimpin.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Love the HDM epi#2....I think its the best and most consistent cigar coming out of Cuba today. I have 2 Boxes sleeping right now, 05 and 06. 

Great sticks.

Bigfoot


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't even have to look anymore. Every time I see a post from Mario in Cigar Pictures, I know it's something I gotta have...

Nice snag bro!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

There goes Maduro PIMP again


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

You always know if it's a nice box of smokes Mario is somewhere in the picture---He can't be married, he just can't be!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> You always know if it's a nice box of smokes Mario is somewhere in the picture---He can't be married, he just can't be!


 Almost 5 1/2 years now!! Just strategically maneuver the box into the secret cooler in the basement.... no harm done...


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Bla Bla Bla, my name is Mario and I build massive link-n-log cabins out of Habanos in my 40sq foot walk in humidor.:redface:


LOL!!:roflmao:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Almost 5 1/2 years now!! Just strategically maneuver the box into the secret cooler in the basement.... no harm done...


That's how you got to do it.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> That's how you got to do it.


----------

